# what is the best race in lotr



## flame (Nov 2, 2002)

i say elve. there a cool race


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree with you.
Elves are the best.They are definitely my favourites.
But let's look at the facts.Weren't they the first race which appeared in Valllinor?Yes they were.
Weren't they the first race which reached the Middle Earth?Yeas they were.
They are the oldest,the pretiest and certainly the wisest.
That's why I like them.
They are the First.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

wait a minute. Men have had their good sides too. Are the 1st born in each family always better than the other children? If Eru had a reason for waking them after the elves he had a pretty good one. It was the Men who greatly aided the overthrow of Sauron in the 2nd age and COMPLETED the overthrow of Sauron in the 3rd. Men protected the shire from the Nazgul while Frodo lingered there. Yes men were corrupted by the ring easily BUT was it not elves that first brought orcs into existence?


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 2, 2002)

Best race? 
Hmm..I say it is a tie between Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli racing after the orcs, and Gwaihir racing to Mount doom.
However, most of the story is one big race. A race to destroy the ring before Sauron could get his hands on it.
So, I S'pose THAT race, the race to Mt. Doom, takes the cake.


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 2, 2002)

Come on,I don't say that everyone should like elves the most.
It's just my opinion.
However,about the orcs elves didn't create them .Sauron did.
He used elves ,yes.
But they wouldn't want to have any relevance with creatures like the orcs.
But elves didn't have a choice.And it's true that men have many good qualities as braveness ,etc.
But elves and nature are one.Elves where Eru's first children so they were most gifted.Elves are the wisest and the most reasonable'they can't be influanced by emotions.They are just the race I like best.


----------



## flame (Nov 2, 2002)

there has to be a sarcastic person among the goup.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

Woah! It was the Dwarves by far! They were the real first born peoples! They were made specifically to resist evil! They are great average joe type dudes! The elves were always evil to them. Giving them that stinky name that means stunted people. Very evil! Argh! Evil superficial elves! They tossed the Petty Dwarves out of those caves in The Sil! Poor Dwarves! I forget the name of the caves, but it was evil! Eol (pretty much the only elf that I like) was a friend to the Dwarves and none of the other elves liked him. Poor Eol. There are other examples, too. No time now. oh well. Yay Dwarves!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

you know Yay, I had the strangest feeling that you would say Gollum was the best race ever and that he was so special that he was a race all his own


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 2, 2002)

I was thinking the same!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

Ack! Well, he wasn't a race of his own. He was just a very unique example of a hobbit. I couldn't say that I liked hobbits just because of Gollum because then, I'd be including the evil sam!


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 2, 2002)

I said that the elves were the best race, but that is simply because I am fascinated with their grace, beauty, wisdom, and skill. They are almost etherial mystical beings that bring joy to the hearts of those who come into contact with them. Well, almost all who come into contact with them. Those creatures that are evil find hatred in their hearts towards the elves because the elves represent all that they are not.

~Ariana


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

You know, you're fun to debate against, crazy Ariana person!  It's not the Dwarves' fault that they're not as graceful, beautiful, wise, and skillful as the boring elves! Aule made them before he even knew what the elves would be like. Think how cool the Dwarves would be if Aule had known that stuff! Woah! A superly prettiful and immortal and skillful Dwarf race! Very cool! But then, I probably wouldn't like them as much.  I always go for the average joe type race. The underdog. The kind that most people don't like. Yay for orcs, too!


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 2, 2002)

I find the dwarves fascinating and special as well. However, how could I possibly like the orcs when they represent evil? That is just not right. 

~Ariana


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

How could you possibly like the orcs when they represent evil? Very easily. Well, first of all, they were forced to represent evil, but oh well. They're pretty average joe types, too. Melkor grabs a few elves, works some kind of crazy and evil magic on them, and Ta Da! he has some home-made orcs! They, like Gollum, still have a little bit of their minds left. They're a little resentful. The Sil. says so. But it says that later, Mel puts the lust to do evil stuffs in their hearts. Something like that. No fair, huh? Poor guys. They used to have a little more free will than that. Now they can't help having fun doing evil stuffs. I just feel sorry for them. Wouldn't it be cool if they still had a little more free will? We'd get some rebel orcs coming over to the good guys side a few times.  That would be crazy! But yeah, later, they do represent evil pretty well. They can't help it. Yay for the underdog again!


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 2, 2002)

Elves are great,no doubt about it.They're my favourites,but let's look it in another aspect-the hero ofLOTR is Gollum and Gollum was supposed to be the evil one.Ok people love heroes but they can't love evil.Why is that and why shouldn't people like Gollum who is evil,or the orcs who are evil.They might have ever helped someone that is very respectable but that no one knows was saved by orcs.Why shouldn't we like them?
What i wrote doesn't mean that I don't like elves.O,no.
But I think everybody deserves to have his own opinion.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Best race?
> Hmm..I say it is a tie between Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli racing after the orcs, and Gwaihir racing to Mount doom.
> However, most of the story is one big race. A race to destroy the ring before Sauron could get his hands on it.
> ...



Oh No No No! The best race has to be the Nazgul chasing after Frodo & co! Why is that race not on the poll? *pretends everything's alright*


----------



## flame (Nov 3, 2002)

its the elves THE ELVES oh my god there are so many elves *start going insane form the fighting all round him*


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 3, 2002)

I would say that hobbits were best because their nature was good in a way that they enjoyed life more than other races did. Or so I measure it to be.
Of course, it all depends on what you mean by best: best at what?
So I assume "best for having a good life".
Other races would be best at other things.


----------



## Ramagna (Nov 3, 2002)

I wouldn't say, that there's a 'best' race...
However, I voted for the wizards, as they are Maiar and the most powerful ones, and very interesting as well...
But that doesn't mean that they would be the most worthy, every race has it's place in the stories, e.g. what would be LOTR without the orcs...


----------



## flame (Nov 3, 2002)

wizard are a good race


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

I would love to answer, but I'm a litle unclear as to the meaning of the question. The *best* race? What does this mean, exactly?
The most sophisticated? The most interesting? The most determined? The most strong-willed? The most skilful? Or just plain 'coolest'?


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 3, 2002)

> They might have ever helped someone that is very respectable but that no one knows was saved by orcs.Why shouldn't we like them?



Why shouldn't you like evil creatures? Becuase we should not delight in evil. Evil is the opposite of what God is and to love evil is to turn away from God. Love does not delight in evil says 1 Corinithians 13.

~Ariana


----------



## flame (Nov 4, 2002)

i like the orcs.


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 4, 2002)

I voted for Hobbits because I feel that they are the most innocent and least troubled by things around them. They are like children and so always happy.

Elves, dwarfs, wizards and all the bad peoples on ME are always worried about something or the other. So never happy.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 5, 2002)

Come on elves are the best!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

As a whole elves are the best race,IMHO of course.But having in mind the question is about LOTR and concerns only LOTR,I should say hobbits are the best race.


----------



## flame (Nov 9, 2002)

in the end the elves are the best race on middle earth


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 9, 2002)

elves, being of there skills in weapons and keen senses


----------



## flame (Nov 10, 2002)

yea but each race is as good as the other, u know what i mean.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 10, 2002)

elves rock!

ok, so every race is as good as the other but I like elves more!


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 10, 2002)

clearly men especially the dunadan coz they have long lives and wehn they tire of the world after a few hundred years they die and start another adventure, plus they are powerful fighters and for the most part loyal and sival


----------



## flame (Nov 10, 2002)

yea men are good


----------



## RosieGamgee (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of elves. The get all the special treatment. Only they have the choice of going across the sea, only they are beautiful, etc. They are never humble and they look down on men. That just my opinion, I know the races are all of equal worth. But I like the hobbits. They are so easy-going and childish. I think they'd make much better companions than elves (who are kind of scary, in a good/bad way) or men (who are pretty tempremental) or wizards (too important for me) and dwarves are kind of rough. I don't not like any of the races, I just like some more than others. Hobbits are my favorite and elves are my least favorite.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2002)

but why shouldnt they they are the wisest powerfulest and they have to stay on crummy old earth while men/hobbits (i think) go to some kick butt place with illuvatar (not sure on dwarves, don't they go to the halls of waiting in Valinor? which sux aswell)

Celeb


----------



## Eliot (Nov 14, 2002)

I would have to say Men. Dwarves are also awesome. I don't really like the Elves because they're so proud of their skill and beauty. It's not wrong to be beautiful and skilled, but to take pride in it...


----------



## flame (Nov 14, 2002)

wizaed are a race arnt they


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2002)

No they are called that by lesser beings i.e men dwaves maybe elves certainly hobbits they are maia

Celeb


----------



## flame (Nov 15, 2002)

oh


----------



## 7doubles (Nov 15, 2002)

my favorit are gods so i picked wizords


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

This is another one of those threads that's been around for a while and been resurrected.
I voted for elves of course. I am an elf, and to me their race is superior to all.
But I'd also like to put in a few words for the men, dwarves, and the hobbits, and yes, even the orcs.

First of all I don't think Wizards should be on the poll at all. As wizards were basically Maia and that's not really a race now is it?  They were sort of demi-gods and that's really not fair to compare them to the "real" races of ME.

I also don't think the Nazgul should be part of the poll because the Nazgul were once men, and are now more shadow creatures than anything else.
Plus there's only 9...and they're just not really a race either.

The men I think we tend to dismiss quite often, at least I do, because I've got a silly "been there done that" attitude about them. (No snickers! No double entendre intended! And no jokes about orcs please!) I mean, IRL we are all men (or of the race of men at least, for all us women out there) and it's easy to kind of say, "Eh. Boring! I know all about men I want to read about the exciting OTHER races." But we have to realise that men (And the meek apparently  ) will inherit Middle Earth after all is said and done. 

Hobbits as well are easy for me to overlook because they're little and hairy. I know that sounds weird but to me, despite proof otherwise, the hobbits have never seemed to be such a noble race. I mean, they eat, and smoke, and stuff. Go hobbits. But with the exception of a rare few (Bilbo and the hobbits in The Fellowship) they really don't do much of anything ever. (Although sometimes they stab!) But they really are quite loyal creatures, and most of them are just like Sam. And I hate Sam. But I realise that their loyalty and their devotion to their friends and family is a good trait to have. To me the hobbits embody all the traits that I believe Tolkien wished he could see in man. The men in LotR are almost exactly like the men IRL. But the hobbits seemed to be, at least morally and behaviorally most like an ideal person would be. They were peaceful (no murders in The Shire in like, forever, right?) and they were settled and they raised families and lived their lives in basic harmony with one another. Sure there was an occasional bad seed (Sackville-Bagginses anyone?) but for the most part even they weren't BAD, just not polite. (Like Lobelia after getting out of jail) I think that if we all tried to be a little more Hobbit-Like the world might just be a better place.

Dwarves too have their good sides, although I'm not a big fan of Dwarves, I recognize their finer points. They're quite violent. That's always nice. By this I mean they're good fighters and they're definitely someone you'd want on your side in a battle. They're strong and stout-hearted. Plus they're quite private, quiet, secretive creatures. Some spend their whole lives without ever leaving their mountain mines. You have to admire that sort of mindset because they're quite devoted to their families and their way of life. They've got strong kinship ties and furthermore they're good for keeping secrets.  All in all, they're strong, stout-hearted, loyal, and good at battle. Pretty admirable if you ask me.

Orcs. Yes. I'm going to try and defend Orcs. Sure they get a bad rap all the time what with all the raping, and murdering, and pillaging they tend to perpetrate, but in my opninion they're not inherently evil. (See my post in the "Orcs: Inherently Evil?" thread.) They've been corrupted, and so they're susceptible to suggestion and command by an evil lord, and they've been twisted enough that they seem to ENJOY those evil deeds, but they have loyalty to those of their own kind, and while it seems that they're not above fighting tooth and nail if the moment calls for it (Case in point the Shagrat-Snaga battle) for the most part they STAY loyal to their clans. (Saruman's Orcs, vs. mountain Orcs, vs. Mordor Orcs) And furthermore, when the time comes and Sauron is defeated and they have no evil ruler, they go and settle down quietly by that one lake in Mordor, and build villages and start families and leave everyone else alone. They're not evil! They've just been corrupted. I feel a little sorry for them that they're forced into a life of battle and crime and such. But when given the chance they show they're not as bad as they would like people to believe! 

Alright...why I like Elves. First off I think that of all the "races" of ME Tolkien most loved his Elves and that comes across and transfers to his readers. It's hard to help loving Elves because Tolkien plays them up so much! They're the emodiment of grace, beauty, wisdom, serenity, intelligence, power, strength, and beauty.  And while the Hobbits seem to embody a few traits that might make the world a better place if man were to posses them, the Elves simply ROLL in those traits! They're basically a Utopian representation of man. If the world were perfect we'd all be like Elves, and live in peace and beauty forever and ever. They've got all the coolest traits! Even if you leave magic out they can still walk (or "nance" in Legolas's case) on snow, see at great distances, and be generally awesome pretty much all the time!
But what really got me is they've got the pointy ears. And who doesn't love pointy ears?


----------



## flame (Nov 15, 2002)

the hobbits have pointy ears (if you have seen a film try and look at bilbos ears wheres hes talking to gandalf in the kithen) or i have seeen worng.

i read all of that (yes all, didnt skip) and well said.

heres my (shorter) reviwe on all the races (exept nazgul and wizards)

alrighty.

men: 
i am no big fan of men, i think there kinda over confident, talking like there so, big (i think)
thats why i dont like them. 

orcs:
orcs are sopposed to be evil, but to me there not, there just obying there master (like dogs.) like a dog can be voilent because there tianed to be. so orcs are just told to be nasty and voilent. but once souron is defetead they are no longer nasty and voilent because they are free to do what they want.

hobbits:
carefree,pecefull and playfull creatures, if a little lazy at times. but the are never voilent, unless voilent is brought upon them. there house is always clean, but some hobits are totly crazy (bilbo is one)
pluse ommited to help each other.
cant think any thing else for hoobit so ill do the dwarves.

dawves:
dawves are cool miners. they live for digging in rock. ther fighting with a axe is second to none. stubbon and small (but bigger than hobbits) they are a half muman and half hobbit.(i think, hey i think a lotta things dont i)

ELVES  :

ELVES yay. elves are the coolest people in ME.
they have pointy ears (mike tyson will love to in rivendell  , just think.). they have arrows  and there butifull  the coolist race in middle earth.

dark ifrit.

of course my reviaw is rubbish. im no good at doing them.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7doubles _
> *my favorit are gods so i picked wizords *


Actually we cannot say Maiar are gods.They are spirits who serve to the Valar.If we should speak of God,probably Ilëvatar is God.


----------



## elf boy (Nov 15, 2002)

ELVES!!! 
But instead of reasoning and something i've heard about called logic (which of course, if used would still determine Elves the best) , i'll leave you with this... "Pointy Ears are Sexah!" No disputing that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 18, 2002)

Hehe...*quotes a phone convo she once had* "And one of my ears is slightly pointed..."

Indeed they are! Indeed they are! Go pointy ears!!

But I believe I said that earlier!


----------



## flame (Nov 18, 2002)

POINTY EARS ROCK


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 18, 2002)

POINTY EARS ROCK...
AND ELVES ARE 'HOT'!


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 18, 2002)

I mean that as a joke,I hope you know it.


----------



## flame (Nov 18, 2002)

someone needs to cool down.


----------

